# first cycle age of everyone? (newbie)



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

What age did all you guys start your first cycle? I know the standard recommendation 25 to 30 fully grown ... reached genetic potential etc but let's get real here haha 

When did all you guys start your first cycle and what was it? 
Just a general discussion on everyone's first experiences


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 17, 2014)

...wait till your 29 if you havent joined the bad guys yet.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ...wait till your 29 if you havent joined the bad guys yet.


Haha the bad guys. But that's so long bro!!! 
That wasn't my point of the thread though I just wanted a general discussion to Get to know everybody


----------



## jSalud (Aug 17, 2014)

I started at 23. Should I have waited longer and made more gains naturally? More than likely yes but I did what I did and all I could do then was to minimize risk through blood work, proper ancillaries, and solid PCT. I am stubborn man but I realized the risk I was taking. Each and every time you cycle there is a risk for not recovering no matter how much you plan against it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 17, 2014)

All natty brah.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well it sounds like you did it the proper and responsible way so I'm sure you minimized the risks the best you could. It's a risk I'm willing to take, like I'm sure most of us are, my problem is patience right now haha


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> All natty brah.


What fun is that??  
Haha kiddin


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2014)

I was 27 I think? And there is really no such thing as hitting your genetic potential imo


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I was 27 I think? And there is really no such thing as hitting your genetic potential imo


Really? In the natural sense or the assisted sense?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 17, 2014)

I was 31 I think. 
Standard 500/w test 12w cycle, no orals.

At 38yo I still have a natty test of 787 so I'm glad I followed the rules by the book.
Cycling too young *DO* imply much greater risks of damaging your endocrine system.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> Really? In the natural sense or the assisted sense?



Natural sense. I mean how do you know when you hit that? I think if anything you might just get to a point where you simply can't take another bite.

It's a pretty expansive concept. probably almost too difficult to really commit to a discussion of without broscience.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> I was 31 I think.
> Standard 500/w test 12w cycle, no orals.
> 
> At 38yo I still have a natty test of 787 so I'm glad I followed the rules by the book.
> Cycling too young *DO* imply much greater risks to damage your endocrine system.


Wow had you planned on waiting till then when you were younger or did you decide to start cycling when you were older?

Those are great levels I hope to be at those at your age!


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Natural sense. I mean how do you know when you hit that? I think if anything you might just get to a point where you simply can't take another bite.
> 
> It's a pretty expansive concept. probably almost too difficult to really commit to a discussion of without broscience.


No I get that it's not like you pop like a piece of toast when you've reached your genetic limit. 

I think it gets to the point where people put on miniscule amounts of muscle a year naturally so they deduce that they have reached their genetic limit. 

I am just as susceptible to this form of thinking as anyone to justify gear use at an earlier age even though i know I shouldn't haha


----------



## shenky (Aug 17, 2014)

25 and if i could go back in time and wait it out a few more years, i would. I made a few mistakes that could hve been prevented; had i waited, i probably would have made better decisions. I was predictably impatient. 

In addition, i had more to learn about bodybuilding and my body before using AAS.

Oh well, steroids are a shit ton of fun and i look good. Also, in the process ive learned more about training, nutrition, and my body. Good times. I faced consequences, but worse things couldve happebed


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

shenky said:


> 25 and if i could go back in time and wait it out a few more years, i would


Geez all you guys are like perfect examples of aas use! 

Where's the screw ups?? Haha thats awesome I'd like to wait till 30 but ten years...


----------



## shenky (Aug 17, 2014)

I made a huge screw up that was easily preventable had i been more patient.

20 year old me was full retard, im sure you are no different. Wait. AAS will do more for you if you continue nattybtrainig for 10 more years


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

shenky said:


> I made a huge screw up that was easily preventable had i been more patient.
> 
> 20 year old me was full retard, im sure you are no different. Wait. AAS will do more for you if you continue nattybtrainig for 10 more years


You were 25 what screw up could this be?? 
I was under the impression that 25 was an ideal age to start!
But yes 20 year old me is of course an impatient retard no denying ya there haha
It's not easy waiting but I'll keep on keepin on!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone have the link for that 27 too young posts?


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 17, 2014)

Prohormones at 21. Injectables at 25.


----------



## shenky (Aug 17, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> You were 25 what screw up co
> I was under the impression that 25 was an ideal age to start!
> But yes 20 year old me is of course an impatient retard no denying ya there haha
> It's not easy waiting but I'll keep on keepin on!



Its very possible i will end up on TRT shortly


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> Prohormones at 21. Injectables at 25.


Why prohormones earlier? They are more toxic and usually imitations of real anabolics with unknown safety hazards from what I understand. 

And they both shut you down right?
Where's the distinction, am I missing something? 

Thanks for the input man!


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 17, 2014)

shenky said:


> Its very possible i will end up on TRT shortly


Ah I see.

Isn't that how a lot of gear users end up?
Especially if they are running a blast/cruise protocol?


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 17, 2014)

When your young and dumb, prohormones sound pretty good. Especially when you can buy them over the counter. I started pros at 19. Injectables at 21-22ish. If I could do it over again I whould have stayed away from prohormones and spend my time researching and fully understanding AAS


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 17, 2014)

21....
If you can drink/smoke legally;  you should be able to roids...illegally


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 17, 2014)

trini are we telling kids to do drugs?

I sure dont want to see kids shooting up and coming here asking for help. Were trying to avoid that


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 17, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> trini are we telling kids to do drugs?
> 
> I sure dont want to see kids shooting up and coming here asking for help. Were trying to avoid that



Dammit hashtag...I'll be more specific 
Such a debbie downer


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn guys haha. I started at 17 and wouldn't change that for anything


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 18, 2014)

25. Lifted natural from 15 to 25 and put 65 lbs of muscle on before i touch a steroid.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 18, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> 21....
> If you can drink/smoke legally;  you should be able to roids...illegally


Oh Hell Yeah I agree!! I better go gee some juice


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 18, 2014)

babyhulk said:


> Damn guys haha. I started at 17 and wouldn't change that for anything


Really? 
Have you noticed major endocrine issues or any others because of starting so young?


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 18, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> 25. Lifted natural from 15 to 25 and put 65 lbs of muscle on before i touch a steroid.


Wow that's a Hell of an accomplishment especially in waiting that long!

Any tips on how to hold off another five years?


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 18, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> Really?
> Have you noticed major endocrine issues or any others because of starting so young?


Nope. I had one bad experience with what I believe was some fake stuff I had for post cycle therapy and it took a pretty long time for everything to bounce back to normalize. Other than that I feel like my natural levels keep getting higher and higher. I'm planning on getting on TRT soon anyways and never having to worry about any major fluctuation


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 18, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> Wow that's a Hell of an accomplishment especially in waiting that long!
> 
> Any tips on how to hold off another five years?


Well I always hates steroids and thought it was cheating until one day I said **** it. Lol. I got very good gains being natural so I never thought I needed them. I was getting accused of being on gear when I was 18! Made me feel good though in a way. 

Just know the more muscle u build natural the better off you'll be when u decide to take that next step. Or u can be like most guys who take every steroid under the sun and always look the fukking same and never get bigger. Lots of those guys around.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 18, 2014)

I was about 38 years old when I did my first injection...


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 18, 2014)

babyhulk said:


> I feel like my natural levels keep getting higher and higher.



What was your baseline before cycle? What is your level now?



babyhulk said:


> I'm planning on getting on TRT soon anyways and never having to worry about any major fluctuation



Ok, so your natty levels are rising but you're planning to get on TRT. Makes sense.


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 18, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> What was your baseline before cycle? What is your level now?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so your natty levels are rising but you're planning getting on TRT. Makes sense.


I'm not too sure. Never gotten blood work done specifically for that reason. And I'm planning on TRT after another cycle when levels will be rock bottom for that short little while. I personally think it's healthier than going on and completely off, I'll never have to worry about being low, and I'll be able to hold on to gains easier after cycle.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 18, 2014)

babyhulk said:


> I'm not too sure. Never gotten blood work done specifically for that reason. And I'm planning on TRT after another cycle when levels will be rock bottom for that short little while. I personally think it's healthier than going on and completely off, I'll never have to worry about being low, and I'll be able to hold on to gains easier after cycle.



OK so I guessed right, you're "not too sure" because you don't know.
The probability that your levels rebounded higher than before cycle is close to zero.

Also, what you're talking about is not TRT, it's B&C. By definition, the purpose of TRT is to improve low natty hormone levels, since you don't know what these levels are it can't be TRT.

Babyhulk, you started to cycle at 17 and you're considering to B&C at 20, up to you, but please don't make it look like something trivial.
Jumping on gear is in itself serious matter, and a critical decision if done before 25.
IMO only people with opportunities to turn pro athlete should consider juicing so young, the risk factor is just too high.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 18, 2014)

25 years young


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 18, 2014)

babyhulk said:


> Nope. I had one bad experience with what I believe was some fake stuff I had for post cycle therapy and it took a pretty long time for everything to bounce back to normalize. Other than that I feel like my natural levels keep getting higher and higher. I'm planning on getting on TRT soon anyways and never having to worry about any major fluctuation


That's cool man I'm glad you got away fairly clean with using young.

I like the sound of blasting and cruising in theory because of no crash but in reality it would just take longer for me to recover when I do get off be it to have kids or other reasons.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 18, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well I always hates steroids and thought it was cheating until one day I said **** it. Lol. I got very good gains being natural so I never thought I needed them. I was getting accused of being on gear when I was 18! Made me feel good though in a way.
> 
> Just know the more muscle u build natural the better off you'll be when u decide to take that next step. Or u can be like most guys who take every steroid under the sun and always look the fukking same and never get bigger. Lots of those guys around.


Haha that puts me and you in a different boat I wanted to do them when I was 15! That's always a nice feeling when people think that lol

Yeah I totally agree and it would probably be much easier to maintain a lot of size from gear with a decent size/strength base natty.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 18, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> OK so I guessed right, you're "not too sure" because you don't know.
> The probability that your levels rebounded higher than before cycle is close to zero.
> 
> Also, what you're talking about is not TRT, it's B&C. By definition, the purpose of TRT is to improve low natty hormone levels, since you don't know what these levels are it can't be TRT.
> ...


Leiurus, what are your thoughts on blasting and cruising?

In this context I see you obvIously don't condone it for the young age, but what about somebody in the correct age?

It's odd to me that people seem one sided in this situation. Such as jason blaha who thinks b &c is the best way to go about it but then there's rich piana who advises to be off a lot longer than on. (How they did it in the old days) 

I apologize if I'm too off subject as this would make a good topic for another thread.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 18, 2014)

Theirs alot of guys that have kids while on...look at Lt. Aldo // prime example lol
No need to come off to have kids....

Sorry im just a badd influence...The Juice is Loose Bro;
The juice is loose.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 18, 2014)

Rich Pennine is a gimp;
"Alot of ppl say "Aye rich why get tattoos and cover up your beautiful muscles? " 
"I tell em if they look closely my ink complements them...gives them more of a 3D effect..."

:32 (18): :32 (18):
What a Gimp....


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 18, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Theirs alot of guys that have kids while on...look at Lt. Aldo // prime example lol
> No need to come off to have kids....
> 
> Sorry im just a badd influence...The Juice is Loose Bro;
> The juice is loose.....


Tell my fiance that she's deathly afraid I will turn into a rage monster and beat her and on top of that not be able to father children haha

As far as bad examples go my friends all did da juice in high school the bastards but I'm far more exciting about getting roided up now haha

You will be my downfall to young steroid use.

Totally kidding haha


----------



## Yaya (Aug 18, 2014)

13, dbol for 9 months straight

Never looked back... 53 now


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 18, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> OK so I guessed right, you're "not too sure" because you don't know.
> The probability that your levels rebounded higher than before cycle is close to zero.
> 
> Also, what you're talking about is not TRT, it's B&C. By definition, the purpose of TRT is to improve low natty hormone levels, since you don't know what these levels are it can't be TRT.
> ...


I mean I don't see why they couldn't? It's all a matter of opinion as to what actually happened. To the doctor I'll be seeing, it's TRT. Not blast and cruise. I guess I should have been more clear that it will be prescribed. And it's your perspective that I'm making it sound trivial. Thanks for the input though


----------



## jSalud (Aug 18, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Theirs alot of guys that have kids while on...look at Lt. Aldo // prime example lol
> No need to come off to have kids....
> 
> Sorry im just a badd influence...The Juice is Loose Bro;
> The juice is loose.....


I second this motion. I was in for a surprise when the wife told me we were having baby #2 3 1/2 months into my cycle and her being on birth control.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 18, 2014)

babyhulk said:


> And it's your perspective that I'm making it sound trivial.



No, it isn't.

You clearly stated that you never did bloodworks to see where your natty hormonelevels sit.
Now you clearly state that you'll go TRT. TRT is prescribed to men suffering from primary or secondary hypogonadism. It means that you intend to cycle until your natty levels drop low enough to be elligible for TRT.

Since you're not even trying to preserve your natty levels, you demonstrate that you give them little importance.

Friendly reminder:

trivial (adjective): of little value or importance

Q.E.D


----------



## jSalud (Aug 18, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> You clearly stated that you never did bloodworks to see where your natty hormonelevels sit.
> Now you clearly state that you'll go TRT. TRT is prescribed to men suffering from primary or secondary hypogonadism. It means that you intend to cycle until your natty levels drop low enough to be elligible for TRT.
> ...


Ooh! Kill em!


----------



## jSalud (Aug 18, 2014)

babyhulk said:


> I mean I don't see why they couldn't? It's all a matter of opinion as to what actually happened. To the doctor I'll be seeing, it's TRT. Not blast and cruise. I guess I should have been more clear that it will be prescribed. And it's your perspective that I'm making it sound trivial. Thanks for the input though


It's your body, your life. Unfortunately when people do NOT cycle responsibly (blood work, ancillaries, PCT, etc) it makes the responsible ones look bad. Adds to the stigma associated with the use of relatively safe compounds when applied responsibly.


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 18, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> Why prohormones earlier? They are more toxic and usually imitations of real anabolics with unknown safety hazards from what I understand.
> 
> And they both shut you down right?
> Where's the distinction, am I missing something?
> ...



Because I was a stupid kid, didn't research, and had no idea where to get injectables even if I had wanted to. Probably something to do with legality also. Don't really have a good reason. That's just how it worked out at the time. Did a couple cycles of prohormones, wasn't impressed really and didn't touch anything again until 25.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 18, 2014)

23 was my first pin....
Its been destroying my life ever since


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 18, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> You clearly stated that you never did bloodworks to see where your natty hormonelevels sit.
> Now you clearly state that you'll go TRT. TRT is prescribed to men suffering from primary or secondary hypogonadism. It means that you intend to cycle until your natty levels drop low enough to be elligible for TRT.
> ...


You said I made it sound trivial at the age I started lol. That's your perspective. Whether or not I care about my natural levels or not is a different matter. And I'm clearly aware of what TRT and trivial both mean as are most of the people on this board I suspect. Geesh haha I didn't even ask haha? The post asked what age we started so I answered. We can start a new post if you'd like to argue that haha. But what's done is done. I'm extremely satisfied with my gains, body, health, and my hormone levels at the moment. And TRT is a very real alternative once I'm no longer happy with my natural levels


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 18, 2014)

jSalud said:


> It's your body, your life. Unfortunately when people do NOT cycle responsibly (blood work, ancillaries, PCT, etc) it makes the responsible ones look bad. Adds to the stigma associated with the use of relatively safe compounds when applied responsibly.


I definitely understand that aspect. And I plan on blood work in the near future. At 17, it wasn't an entirely viable option. But yes, there will always be stigma


----------



## shenky (Aug 18, 2014)

Back to OP, 20 years old is a great age to train your ass off. AAS will do so much more for you with 5-10 more years of traininf and nutrition knowledge + the size youll put on in that time.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 18, 2014)

babyhulk said:


> You said I made it sound trivial at the age I started lol. That's your perspective. Whether or not I care about my natural levels or not is a different matter. And I'm clearly aware of what TRT and trivial both mean as are most of the people on this board I suspect. Geesh haha I didn't even ask haha? The post asked what age we started so I answered. We can start a new post if you'd like to argue that haha. But what's done is done. I'm extremely satisfied with my gains, body, health, and my hormone levels at the moment. And TRT is a very real alternative once I'm no longer happy with my natural levels



No, you still don't get it.

I'm not challenging your answer. I challenge the fact that you stated two things without backing them up.

I never made any comment on your age or cycle history. I couldn't care less about them.

I pointed out that you're making this decision sound trivial, and I confirm this statememt, I don't need to demonstrate this again, refer to my previous post.
If you have hard times understanding it let me know, I'll re-phrase it so that even you can understand.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 18, 2014)

Twenty one


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 18, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> No, you still don't get it.
> 
> I'm not challenging your answer. I challenge the fact that you stated two things without backing them up.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought haha. Have a good one buddy.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 18, 2014)

I had winstrol in my baby bottle


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 19, 2014)

shenky said:


> Back to OP, 20 years old is a great age to train your ass off. AAS will do so much more for you with 5-10 more years of traininf and nutrition knowledge + the size youll put on in that time.



That's definitely the goal man!
it's extremely tempting to start now, but i'll muster up some way to wait a little longer... 
I know it would be better in the long term as far as the health aspect and like you said it'd do much more for me if I wait a few years.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> 23 was my first pin....
> Its been destroying my life ever since



haha well I wanna destroy my life then!


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 19, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> Because I was a stupid kid, didn't research, and had no idea where to get injectables even if I had wanted to. Probably something to do with legality also. Don't really have a good reason. That's just how it worked out at the time. Did a couple cycles of prohormones, wasn't impressed really and didn't touch anything again until 25.



We're all stupid at that age I think, i'm lucky to have researched enough to talk myself out of starting too young... especially with prohormones.  
it worked out well for you cause you're clearly hoooge.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 19, 2014)

jSalud said:


> I second this motion. I was in for a surprise when the wife told me we were having baby #2 3 1/2 months into my cycle and her being on birth control.



Wow that's crazy... 
do you really think that fertility is a non issue when it comes to AAS use?
I mean being on obviously stops sperm production at least to a major degree right?


----------



## motley482 (Aug 20, 2014)

23 yrs old simple test E run


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Aug 20, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Theirs alot of guys that have kids while on...look at Lt. Aldo // prime example lol
> No need to come off to have kids....
> 
> Sorry im just a badd influence...The Juice is Loose Bro;
> The juice is loose.....


I second this motion
I didn't even drop the full burner inside her and I've got ultrasounds to prove she's got a bun in the oven.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 20, 2014)

I was 19. Didnt do it again until 32. I wouldn't recommend them so young. It was fun but I wish I woulda waited a bit more cause MPB ran hot in my fam and now I'm a sexy bald guy


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Aug 20, 2014)

I am 33 and have just finished my first cycle.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 20, 2014)

21. ****ed my life up for good.  Now I'm a 106lb homeless transvestite that sucks dick for dollar cheeseburgers


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 20, 2014)

25. And just a simple cycle, 200mg test cyp, but this was pharmaceutical steris.  Made great gains off that first cycle even though today it's considered a low dose by most.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> I second this motion
> I didn't even drop the full burner inside her and I've got ultrasounds to prove she's got a bun in the oven.


Haha that's good to hear I wish they would study this matter more!


----------



## MustangDX (Aug 21, 2014)

I was at the ripe age of 30yrs


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> 25. And just a simple cycle, 200mg test cyp, but this was pharmaceutical steris.  Made great gains off that first cycle even though today it's considered a low dose by most.


That's like to the  T My plan. Get it to the T? Haha


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

motley482 said:


> 23 yrs old simple test E run


Right on man ! How many cycles you got under your belt now?


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I was 19. Didnt do it again until 32. I wouldn't recommend them so young. It was fun but I wish I woulda waited a bit more cause MPB ran hot in my fam and now I'm a sexy bald guy


Haha well you were bound to be a sexy bald guy either way! My brothers are both bald so I'm f'd if I don't and f'd early if I do


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> 21. ****ed my life up for good.  Now I'm a 106lb homeless transvestite that sucks dick for dollar cheeseburgers


Oh nice man! I do that occasionally for extra  income to save for juice what street you work? Hahah


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

truelyfreespirit said:


> I am 33 and have just finished my first cycle.


Well aren't you such a responsible gear user. Haha just kidding man how did it go what did you run?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Aug 21, 2014)

21 here...start pct next week


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel as if you're asking our ages to justify using AAS at a young age.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> 21 here...start pct next week


Right on man! a little early but how the Hell do these people wait that long is my question??? 
How is it going so far?


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

MustangDX said:


> I was at the ripe age of 30yrs


Hey I'm sure most of us will be putting a needle in our ass till we can't wipe it anymore haha

Was it just a simple Test cycle or something more extravagant?


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I feel as if you're asking our ages to justify using AAS at a young age.


Then you my friend have the wrong impression. I feel there is no justification for using gear at a young age unless you have major monetary benefits on the line. It's a big decision that i don't take lightly and am fully aware of the potential consequences. My point of this thread was to just get to know everybody in a light manner... clearly i have failed haha


----------



## motley482 (Aug 21, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> Right on man ! How many cycles you got under your belt now?


Im on my 2nd cycle, first one I did 300 mgs test E for 12 weeks had good gains took 4 months off now on my 725mg test E cycle for 16 weeks so far so good man about 7 weeks left of this cycle then pct and a few more months off


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol .. I ran 425 of test Cyp for 12 weeks. So again extremely responsible lol but wouldn't of hurt doing it a bit higher I think.

What I leant is that u got to be real careful with your diet. I made the mistake of cutting up real nice but a little too fast prior to my cycle. I then bulked and started cycle too quickly afterwards. So I basically went from having 1500 cals a day one week to 3500 cals the next week. I was naive to think the gear would prevent me from putting the fat back on. I ended up going from 8 % body fat to around at least 18 % now I would say. A lot of good work down the pan. On the bright side though I made solid strength gains of around 20%. I got to cut up again now which is a pain in the ass. 

 Next time I am going for test Cyp 600 a week I expect. Might even throw in an oral boosting starter along with it ... One thing for sure is that I will have my diet a lot more under control next time.


----------



## Gt500face (Aug 22, 2014)

I Started at 25 and should have probably waited a few more years but what's done is done.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Im on my 2nd cycle, first one I did 300 mgs test E for 12 weeks had good gains took 4 months off now on my 725mg test E cycle for 16 weeks so far so good man about 7 weeks left of this cycle then pct and a few more months off


Awesome bro!!! 
Why did you decide to up the dose so much on your second cycle?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Aug 23, 2014)

I started mine at 500/week then after 10 weeks bumped it to 750. Much better at 750. My next run will be a gram. Test is king


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 23, 2014)

truelyfreespirit said:


> Lol .. I ran 425 of test Cyp for 12 weeks. So again extremely responsible lol but wouldn't of hurt doing it a bit higher I think.
> 
> What I leant is that u got to be real careful with your diet. I made the mistake of cutting up real nice but a little too fast prior to my cycle. I then bulked and started cycle too quickly afterwards. So I basically went from having 1500 cals a day one week to 3500 cals the next week. I was naive to think the gear would prevent me from putting the fat back on. I ended up going from 8 % body fat to around at least 18 % now I would say. A lot of good work down the pan. On the bright side though I made solid strength gains of around 20%. I got to cut up again now which is a pain in the ass.
> 
> Next time I am going for test Cyp 600 a week I expect. Might even throw in an oral boosting starter along with it ... One thing for sure is that I will have my diet a lot more under control next time.


Haha I know everyone thinks that people on steroids can eat like shit and never gain any fat I wish  I'm glad there are so many of you responsible gear users that's how I'm going to do it, it's all those morons that give steroids a bad rap! Good luck with that man keep me updated on your current cycle and everything to come so I can learn from a responsible guy like you haha


----------



## bunkerg (Aug 24, 2014)

22 here, with just 250 mgs sustanon a week.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2014)

bunkerg said:


> 22 here, with just 250 mgs sustanon a week.



Why are you just taking a trt dose at the age of 22?  All you are doing is shutting down your endogenous test production and keeping your levels steady...  now go post an intro.


----------



## juuced (Aug 25, 2014)

did one in college. was around 21.  I just did a cycle with my buddy over the summer.  Didnt even know what I was taking.  some shot once a week and some blue bills once a day.
It worked I got a lot bigger and stronger.  did not even know about PCT so I suffered with ED and bitch tits and depression for about 6 months after.

was a big mistake.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 26, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> What age did all you guys start your first cycle? I know the standard recommendation 25 to 30 fully grown ... reached genetic potential etc but let's get real here haha
> 
> When did all you guys start your first cycle and what was it?
> Just a general discussion on everyone's first experiences


 i didnt start till i was 40


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 26, 2014)

I think I was 33 or 34. Seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 26, 2014)

43 ......................................................................


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 26, 2014)

37...........


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 26, 2014)

Am I the only guy on this forum who doesn't use the devils whoremoans?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 26, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Am I the only guy on this forum who doesn't use the devils whoremoans?



Oh I definitely love using the devil's whoremoans......


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys!
Really interesting when and at what doses you guys started. I'm amazed at how "old" some of guys got into it too haha most of you did it the right way and for those of you that didn't know what they did wrong. Loads of information from all you. Awesome


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 30, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys!
> Really interesting when and at what doses you guys started. I'm amazed at how "old" some of guys got into it too haha most of you did it the right way and for those of you that didn't know what they did wrong. Loads of information from all you. Awesome




There is no right or wrong way and there definitely isn't a specific age. Think about a guy busting his ass from 16 to 21 and then jumping on gear compared to a guy who's been a lazy fuuck until he was 40 and then picked up a syringe at the same time as his first weight.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Aug 30, 2014)

Jenner said:


> 43 ......................................................................


Really? I figured you would've been younger!!

I started at 21 I think? 20/21


----------



## 4NIM4L (Aug 31, 2014)

was about 22 when I started being a man


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 2, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> There is no right or wrong way and there definitely isn't a specific age. Think about a guy busting his ass from 16 to 21 and then jumping on gear compared to a guy who's been a lazy fuuck until he was 40 and then picked up a syringe at the same time as his first weight.


Yeah huge difference there for sure thats a great point. I  just started lifting but it's ok to hop on gear cause I'm old... haha


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> Really? I figured you would've been younger!!
> 
> I started at 21 I think? 20/21


Do you regret starting at that age ? So there is people on here that started a little earlier haha


----------



## Canadian muscle (Sep 2, 2014)

I started at 21. My dick was pretty big already so I figured why not.


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 2, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> I started at 21. My dick was pretty big already so I figured why not.


Yeah I tell my fiance my balls always get in the way so the cure is obviously steroids


----------



## wideback (Sep 3, 2014)

1994 ...age..32 ..after 14 years of lifting,  only 400mgs/week of Steris Cyp 200. The old heads will definitely remember Steris. 400mgs/week worked absolute freakin wonders.!!


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 3, 2014)

Early 20's


----------



## cotton2012 (Sep 3, 2014)

Man I was 32 y/o and went the way of just Test 500mg/wk


----------



## M_T Pockets (Sep 3, 2014)

Cotton thats a great start lol


----------



## number5 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am 32 and just finished my first cycle.  Still wasn't  ready imo.  Try hitting up the workout section.   I found some stuff on there and switched up my whole workout about a month before I started my cycle and was making serious gains before the cycle.  I just did it because I had all the stuff to.


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 4, 2014)

wideback said:


> 1994 ...age..32 ..after 14 years of lifting,  only 400mgs/week of Steris Cyp 200. The old heads will definitely remember Steris. 400mgs/week worked absolute freakin wonders.!!


Wow 14 whole years of resisting da juice you must be one patient dude! What's your cycles like now at 52? 


wideback said:


> 1994 ...age..32 ..after 14 years of lifting,  only 400mgs/week of Steris Cyp 200. The old heads will definitely remember Steris. 400mgs/week worked absolute freakin wonders.!!


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 4, 2014)

number5 said:


> I am 32 and just finished my first cycle.  Still wasn't  ready imo.  Try hitting up the workout section.   I found some stuff on there and switched up my whole workout about a month before I started my cycle and was making serious gains before the cycle.  I just did it because I had all the stuff to.


Really would you have waited another few years?? I will for sure I have a lot of progress to make before even thinking about it!


----------



## number5 (Sep 4, 2014)

jnicks557 said:


> Really would you have waited another few years?? I will for sure I have a lot of progress to make before even thinking about it!



One thing is how long have you been seriously  lifting.  I have only been lifting for about 4 years.  Out of those 4, I've only been lifting serious for about two.  Out of those 2, I've only been lifting with my legs for 1.  
MUSCLE TISSUE GETS STRONGER FASTER THAN CONNECTIVE TISSUE.  Sure I made huge gains but in doing so I messed my back up(which was because of bad form on squats and is now corrected), Ive got some tendonitis in my left elbow, my left shoulder has been having a lot of problems and I'm in a cast boot because of stress fractures in my left heel.  Now I can't even go to the gym.  I just workout at home with dumbells.  I'm sure guys who have more experience know how to prevent these problems and rehab them but to me, I just wasn't ready.  There are guys that look about your age at the gym where I go.  I have to tell you, just being older doesn't mean you have more experience.  I didn't play sports in high school so some of these younger guys have lifted longer than I have.  If that avatar pic is really of you, youre pretty buff.  Your frame may be more ready than mine.  I just hate to see someone hurt themself.  I was warned too.  Just like I'm warning you.   Another reason guys want you to wait is because at you age you should have really high test lvls.  Mine is like509.  That's not real bad or real good imo.  From what I understand, you can mess up your natural test production when you cycle and you don't want to do that.  All that being said, we can't make the decision for you.  If you have your mind set, its hard to change it.  I would just like you to consider trying everything you can before jumping into this.  There is a thread on this site that pob wrote that you need to read.  Its about being ready for a cycle.  PLEASE READ IT.  I think its call "are you ready to cycle" or something like that.  It can help you a lot.


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 4, 2014)

number5 said:


> One thing is how long have you been seriously  lifting.  I have only been lifting for about 4 years.  Out of those 4, I've only been lifting serious for about two.  Out of those 2, I've only been lifting with my legs for 1.
> MUSCLE TISSUE GETS STRONGER FASTER THAN CONNECTIVE TISSUE.  Sure I made huge gains but in doing so I messed my back up(which was because of bad form on squats and is now corrected), Ive got some tendonitis in my left elbow, my left shoulder has been having a lot of problems and I'm in a cast boot because of stress fractures in my left heel.  Now I can't even go to the gym.  I just workout at home with dumbells.  I'm sure guys who have more experience know how to prevent these problems and rehab them but to me, I just wasn't ready.  There are guys that look about your age at the gym where I go.  I have to tell you, just being older doesn't mean you have more experience.  I didn't play sports in high school so some of these younger guys have lifted longer than I have.  If that avatar pic is really of you, youre pretty buff.  Your frame may be more ready than mine.  I just hate to see someone hurt themself.  I was warned too.  Just like I'm warning you.   Another reason guys want you to wait is because at you age you should have really high test lvls.  Mine is like509.  That's not real bad or real good imo.  From what I understand, you can mess up your natural test production when you cycle and you don't want to do that.  All that being said, we can't make the decision for you.  If you have your mind set, its hard to change it.  I would just like you to consider trying everything you can before jumping into this.  There is a thread on this site that pob wrote that you need to read.  Its about being ready for a cycle.  PLEASE READ IT.  I think its call "are you ready to cycle" or something like that.  It can help you a lot.



thanks for the great advice man!! i've been lifting since I was 15 so five years. I would say mostly serious lifting I love legs, I played high school and college baseball so i learned quick how important legs are ! that's too bad i'm sorry about all those injuries, i've had major back issues myself and it is very unpleasant. Did your strength just skyrocket so much your body wasn't able to adapt to the heavy work load? That's a good perspective, sometimes I forget that older guys might not have been lifting as long as younger guys. a lot of kids i went to high school with are twice my size and they've been juicing since high school so they think i am the farthest thing from buff haha I don't have my mind set i'm patient and i plan on waiting probably five to ten more years before i jump on the stuff. I have a lot of strength and size to put on me and most importantly experience with my own body before I introduce exogenous hormones to the mix  I will definitely read that thread! thanks for the advice I appreciate it !


----------



## number5 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good to hear bro.  Man , if you are new here,  you nead to start a thread in the workout forum and ask for some tips.  Be sure to list your max on everything, your goals and all your body stats like ht wt bf etc.  There are guys on here that know more than any trainer I've ever talked to.  And they love to help guys out.  Pillarofbalance can do wonders for your workout.  Spongy can fine tune your diet.  This is what these guys are all about.  And keep an open mind.  They really care about your best interest and they'll never give you a bum steer.  Sounds like you really have your chit together.  Keep it up man.  Oh and read other peoples workout threads too.  I picked up my whole routine just by looking at advice that was given to others.


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 4, 2014)

number5 said:


> Good to hear bro.  Man , if you are new here,  you nead to start a thread in the workout forum and ask for some tips.  Be sure to list your max on everything, your goals and all your body stats like ht wt bf etc.  There are guys on here that know more than any trainer I've ever talked to.  And they love to help guys out.  Pillarofbalance can do wonders for your workout.  Spongy can fine tune your diet.  This is what these guys are all about.  And keep an open mind.  They really care about your best interest and they'll never give you a bum steer.  Sounds like you really have your chit together.  Keep it up man.  Oh and read other peoples workout threads too.  I picked up my whole routine just by looking at advice that was given to others.



Yeah I'm new I posted an intro thread a couple weeks ago but I definitely will be asking for tips I've especially heard great things about spongy would love him to write me up a diet. Everybody is awesome on this forum I love it!  I mostly care about strength and really want to do a powerlifting meet but I can't seem to get away with it with my back haha thanks bro I wanna do it the right way and I have no access to the stuff right now anyways haha  I believe it there's a crazy host of information on here!


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 4, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> Really? I figured you would've been younger!!
> 
> I started at 21 I think? 20/21



I am 47 

Been in the gym since I was a teenager


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2014)

30yrs old...


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2014)

22

350 mg tes, 300mg EQ

no AI or pct....had no clue wtf i was doing at all.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 5, 2014)

I was 13 but I did everything the right way so I'm good to go

on an honest note, lol, my first cycle was deca and dbol at 19... yes, no test! this was back before the boards when I knew just basic info. I put on a shit ton of mass but my dick was pissed!


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 18, 2014)

I was 35. Basic TEST E 10 weeks .  it was  a good first cycle. I learned a lot


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 19, 2014)

First cycle was 37 and dbol at 25 a day 4 weeks, test e 500 week and Deca 300 week. For about 16 weeks. Awesome gains


----------



## ee546636 (Sep 22, 2014)

I believe I was 17, maybe even 16. HUGE mistake, I believe I tried deca and sust. Very minimal doses, ran maybe 10 weeks, no pct or anti estrogens. Very minimal doses, made decent gains and everything seemed to recover fine as far as I could tell. Age 19 tried sust and dbol, don't think dbol was real, I made several wire transactions to different "sources" got scammed and finally got a package from one. Had the nolva and clomid but who knows if they were real either. Cycle went great, made great gains, 500 mg I believe, and minimal dbol if it even was real, I always lifted very hard so it helped maximize gains. Everything was fine until towards the end I broke out in severe acne on my back. It left scaring so bad I'm embarrassed to take my shirt off to this day and I'm 30! I think I was a little off for awhile after cycle but seemed to function normally again after a bit. I got in a serious car wreck at age 20 that fractured my jaw into 3 pieces and lost alotta weight recovering. Pretty soon I was employed full time and I was 21 and would rather spend my free time drinking hard than lifting so that went on for a few years. Now I'm 30 and severely depressed, don't know why, srsly, and been wanting to get better so I went to doc. Anyways I've never had a blood test so I requested one and they did it friday morning. Been curious what my test levels are so I requested that and the doc suggested a thyroid blood test also. I'm very curious what they are, I seem to have a high libido, haha which is bad cause I never get laid, but I can't hardly not fap at least twice a day. I've been lifting for a year now pretty religiously and put on bout 10 lbs of muscle and I suppose 5 or 6 of fat too. I'm 6-1 200 lbs. I was 6-1 when I tried roids, maybe I coulda been taller. Anyways if I got low natural test after doing everything I know to do to increase naturally and doc won't treat it, I'm considering self medicating. Definitely not gonna mess with anything until I get results from doc and if I have normal test levels, I will stay off. I've always been a real introvert and quiet so I don't know if the loneliness triggered my depression or hormones or what, but
I do recognize that a person can get better hopefully so that's my goal. On an off note doc said I had great bpressure readings and appeared very healthy, not to brag, but it's kinda obvious I lift, definitely no superman, but people notice. It was the first time I went to any kinda doc for at least 5 years now.


----------



## CHEVYVETTE (Jun 17, 2016)

*Lifting advice*

Hey guys new to the this website and really could use some advice!!! Been lifting for a year now and love it!!! But unfortunately I only weigh 170 lbs at 24 years old  I would like to try some "legal steriods" (if they even exist) I eat and eat and eat and take protein and creatine but have a hard time gaining the weight. My goal is to weigh 215 and want to use stuff to help me get there but I've heard a lot of scammers out there so I don't know who to trust getting stuff from!!!any help would be appreciated on anything I'm saying in the post.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2016)

Well u ain't gonna get help for steroids here. And obviously you're not eating enough or you would be gaining weight. Gaining weight is very simple. Eat in a surplus of calories and u will gain weight.


----------



## bleachx (Jun 18, 2016)

I was 32 my first cycle and now im 36 and just starting my second.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 18, 2016)

CHEVYVETTE said:


> Hey guys new to the this website and really could use some advice!!! Been lifting for a year now and love it!!! But unfortunately I only weigh 170 lbs at 24 years old  I would like to try some "legal steriods" (if they even exist) I eat and eat and eat and take protein and creatine but have a hard time gaining the weight. My goal is to weigh 215 and want to use stuff to help me get there but I've heard a lot of scammers out there so I don't know who to trust getting stuff from!!!any help would be appreciated on anything I'm saying in the post.



If you can't hit 215 naturally you're doing it wrong, just my opinion.  Also, please don't resurrect a 2 year old thread to ask a question that has absolutely nothing to do with the original question.


----------

